# Yup! More pickles.



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

I just hated to see this left over dill being wasted.








So. After dropping the kid off at work. I checked some local produce stands. And hit pay dirt. Got a couple pounds of small cukes.
Cleaned, sliced, and let sit in ice water while I got things set up.













Packed in jars. I'm using Al's recipe for this. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...with-vac-canister.242196/page-15#post-1977330
The only thing I did different was that I used pickle Crisp. Instead of Alum.
Now I know this recipes seems to call for insane amount of garlic. But man they are good.






I like the color of these. They should be darn tasty!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2020)

Wow we eat a lot of pickles , you have got me thinking. Definitely sparked curiosity gonna have to jump in on this one for sure


----------



## xray (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice job again!! Way to use everything up. I don’t think you could have too much garlic when making pickles.

Are you going to pickle garlic too?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 13, 2020)

Man Steve those look great! Love Al's garlic dills. You better watch it the wife is going to get on you for taking up all the fridge space lol.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 13, 2020)

Wow man you are on a roll. I’ve gotta tell my wife she needs to get busy.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 13, 2020)

Gotta love them pickles! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 13, 2020)

Those pickles look wonderful Steve! My wife did some jars from our garden in CA, loved them on burgers and for snacking. Nothing grows here in AZ, too hot.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 13, 2020)

Boy you are cranking them out Steve!! Somehow it appears that you got a couple days off work and are making the best of it. 

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 13, 2020)

Your on a roll Steve. Good thing you got the eBay ring and lid deal 
I used a bunch of mine for some chokecherry syrup last weekend. Nice to have around for spur of the moment canning.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Wow we eat a lot of pickles , you have got me thinking. Definitely sparked curiosity gonna have to jump in on this one for sure


Give em a try! Al's recipe is very good.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice job again!! Way to use everything up. I don’t think you could have too much garlic when making pickles.
> 
> Are you going to pickle garlic too?


Thanks! I still have some pickled garlic from last year.  I'm thinking about making a few more pints.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man Steve those look great! Love Al's garlic dills. You better watch it the wife is going to get on you for taking up all the fridge space lol.


She has made a comment about that. Because my project fridge is full. And I am using some of the other fridge. All I have to do is mention buying another fridge. That shuts her up!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Gotta love them pickles! Nice job!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Those pickles look wonderful Steve! My wife did some jars from our garden in CA, loved them on burgers and for snacking. Nothing grows here in AZ, too hot.


Thanks Ray! These cukes most have been fresh from the garden. The color is nice.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Boy you are cranking them out Steve!! Somehow it appears that you got a couple days off work and are making the best of it.
> 
> Robert


Yup! 2 days off. Now 3 days on. Then 3 days offsite on training.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Your on a roll Steve. Good thing you got the eBay ring and lid deal
> I used a bunch of mine for some chokecherry syrup last weekend. Nice to have around for spur of the moment canning.


Lol! That was a heck of a deal, wasn't it?


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Lol! That was a heck of a deal, wasn't it?



Yes it certainly was


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2020)

You are definitely the pickle king Steve!!
Al


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 15, 2020)

Those look great Steve!  Excellent color too.  What was the "deal" you got on those Jars?  Asking for a friend, lol.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 15, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> You are definitely the pickle king Steve!!
> Al


Nah, you still hold that title! Thanks Al!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 15, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Those look great Steve!  Excellent color too.  What was the "deal" you got on those Jars?  Asking for a friend, lol.


Thanks Mike! The deal I found. And passed on to WR. Was on E-bay. The seller was selling "about" 100 new lids and rings for wide mouth mason jars for 30.00. If memory serves. I got 130 lids. And 140 rings. He sold out in minutes. Don't know why! I just checked yesterday. He is still sold out.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 16, 2020)

Yep, if I am the pizza king then you are the pickle king....  

I only have one fridge and no room for another, so I have to pass on stuff like this.

But they sure do look nice though Steve!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Steve H (Aug 16, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Yep, if I am the pizza king then you are the pickle king....
> 
> I only have one fridge and no room for another, so I have to pass on stuff like this.
> 
> ...



 Thanks John! I do love my pickled veggies.


----------

